# .257 Roberts loads



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok guys. Late last month I started a Thread regarding the .257 Roberts and the .260 Remington. My brother was looking to buy a new rifle and was trying to decide between them. Long story short, due to limited manufacturers making guns in .260 Rem in the format he wanted, he ended up buying a Remington Model 700 CDL SF limited edition in .257 Bob. 

I reload, so now I am looking at getting some loads worked up for the 257 bob. It will be used for MI Whitetail and as a paper puncher. 

Lets here it!! If anyone has a few pet loads they may want to share, I am all ears. I hear that RL22 and H4831 are the "go to" powders.

My understanding is that the Roberts was originally loaded for weak actions and the pressures were way low to accomidate for them. I want to take advantage of everything the Bob has to offer while still being safe. 2nd, Is the +p brass different than regular brass? 

any other tips and pointers for accurate .257 loads...?

Thanks. Appreciate the responses. 

Jeff


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

Good choice. I have several .257 Roberts rifles and have settled on 117 or 120 grain bullets ahead of IMR4350 powder. Great cartridge that should be more popular. I hardly ever see them on the used gun racks so someone must like them.

The .257 brass is the same even if it has +P on the headstamp. All the best...
Gil


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Gil... Anyone else have some loads for me to start working up? 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I think you'll find that higher pressure loads might not be the most accurate, or best for whitetail. Each rifle is going to shoot different, so what one guy says is great out of his rifle may not be as good out of yours.

As you work up your experimental loads worry about accuracy; not speed. An average 257 load is more than enough for deer. IMR 4350 and a nosler partition 120gr would be a good start.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Thanks Gil... Anyone else have some loads for me to start working up?
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


I don't load for the 257 Roberts (would love to have one) but I checked Ken Waters' Pet Loads and he mentioned of the 15 powders he tried in his (a Win 70 Featherweight) he got groups of one inch or less with 11 of them so it appears to be an easy cartridge to load. He also mentioned IMR 4350 as giving the finest accuracy and the most small groups and as his choice for bullets weights of 100 or more grains. The current Nosler manual also lists this powder as the most accurate using their 115 and 120 grn bullets. Sierra mentions it as the same in their 100 and 117 grn bullets. Sounds like a great powder to start with, I keep up to date on all the current manuals so if you need load data, let me know. 

As far as the +P brass, that pertains to the charge, nothing to do with the brass and as an indicator to anyone using older/weaker action rifles chambered in the Roberts that it's higher pressure and not to use that ammo.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks guys... appreciate the responses. I will definitely take a look at IMR 4350 as a place to start. I am actually pretty excited for this round. I think it covers a pretty nice spectrum from Varmints, Preds, up to medium sized game. Plus, I have heard some very good things about its accuracy. 

Guy on another site mentioned the following:

"You might also want to consider using a 250-yd. "zero" rather than the 100-yd. "zero" - because that gives your Roberts a fair chance. To wit:

87gr. Spitzer at 3300fps

2" high at 100 yds.
zero'd at 250
3 inches low at 300 yds. 1100+ ft/lbs. of energy 
_______________________________

117 BoatTail SP at 2800fps.

3" high at 100 yds.
zero'ed at 250 yds.
4" low at 300 yds. 1100+ ft/lbs of energy 


EITHER of those loads will dump a deer at 300yds. and either will do it anywhere from 0yds. to 300yds. _without moving the crosshairs_ and, THAT, Sir, is one Fine deer caliber no matter how you or anyone else slices it.

There *is* a very good reason people love the .257 Roberts"


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I was reading some other stuff and wanted to clarify the +P brass. 

Fom Speer Reloading Manual No. 11:

Winchester has introduced a +P loading for this cartridge. These cases are of heavier construction and smaller powder capacity. When loading cases with the +P headstamp, data should be reduced 10% and maximum loads worked up carefully.

A Hornady manual stated all loads were worked up with the *heavier* Winchester +P brass.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Thanks guys... appreciate the responses. I will definitely take a look at IMR 4350 as a place to start. I am actually pretty excited for this round. I think it covers a pretty nice spectrum from Varmints, Preds, up to medium sized game. Plus, I have heard some very good things about its accuracy.
> 
> Guy on another site mentioned the following:
> 
> ...


Just remember, you need a very high quality bullet for that kind of speed inside 75 yards or so. 87 gr is not much lead at that speed and can easily come apart. If you are concerned with primarily speed stick with barnes or nosler partitions. Lesser bullets may come apart in impact.

I would stick with a bullet 100gr +. Just my opinion.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys... M1... Yeah that is why I asked. Thought I remebered hearing something about the +P Brass being a bit different.. 

Thanks again!


----------

